# Vehicle Battery Bessecarr 745



## dcooper (May 1, 2005)

Can anyone advise, please.

On the control panel it says that vehicle battery condition is good. Try to start the vehicle and all you get is flashing control panel saying vehicle battery dangerously low and no nothing from the starter and the clock goes back 00:00.

As far as I can see there could be one or more of the following:

Control panel incorrectly recording vehicle battery voltage
Vehicle battery dead
Starter motor taking too much current.

Any ideas please.

If battery needs replacement, is it just a case of old one out and new one in or do you have to disconnect anything else?

Thanks


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Did this happen all of a sudden? Or has the van not been used for some time and when you come to use it it won,t start?

If its a sudden occurance then check the cleanliness and tightness of the starter battery cables, both pos and neg (chassis) connections.

If the van has not been used for three or more weeks then the starter battery may well require charging. When was the van last connected to a hookup and the battery select switch on the control panel set to "Vehicle battery" ?

If it comes down to a duff battery then make sure you have your radio code recorded somewhere. Disconnect the NEGATIVE cable first and connect the NEGATIVE cable last when changing batteries.

Take care

Clive

P.S. Its raining in St Emilion!


----------

